# Mandrel Tightness



## Greenman (May 3, 2011)

Should the mandrels on mower decks have any vertical play. I just replaced the mandrel housing and shaft but the new one has a bit of play to it. It doesn't vibrate or move while running but I can push it up almost 1/8 inch. Everything is tight and all the parts are there. Is this normal and is it safe to use?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Deck mandrels should have no movement, but should rotate nice and smoothly - should be no side to side or up and down - you did put new berings in while you were at it ?


----------



## Greenman (May 3, 2011)

Yes, it came with upper and lower pre-packed bearings. I can't figure out why it has the play in it. It is smooth and doesn't move side to side at all but it can move up and down. I kept the old spacer and reused it. It said to discard the flat washer on top and maybe that is the issue. It is a Sears mower. I had issues getting all the parts for my order, hopefully they sent me everything but ...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the pulley on the correct way? - it sounds like it needs to be spaced out far enough to be able to keep it tight ( if youre at the ends of the thread now- it wont go any tighter). See if that washer will make it fit better.


----------



## Greenman (May 3, 2011)

Got it !!! It was the spacer and the washer. I replaced both with a new ones and it went on fine. Mowed for over 5 hours today and no issues. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem- glad i could help.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> No problem- glad i could help.



Good call dangeroustoys56 way to go!!..


----------

